# Outdoor Event Photography



## Diddy2theJJ (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a chance to work an outdoor event as the photographer this summer. I'm kind of on the fence whether or not to do it. 

I don't get paid for working at the event, but I get to keep all of the money made from print orders of couples or families at the event and it's attendance has been very good in the past.

I don't have a printer to use at the event, however. From everything I've read, it's best to have one of those so people can purchase their pic right away and take it home with them, since they tend to not want to purchase after they get home and the excitement of the moment is gone.

What I was thinking I could do, is take their payment for the photo, and let them know it would be shipped to them later on that week.

If nothing else, it is great exposure for me, and if I do it this year, it will probably be mine for as long as I want it.

What do you guys think? This would be my first event, so I'm not sure if I'm on the right track with that or not. Any better ways to do the photo ordering?

I appreciate any help or advice. Thanks,


----------



## moorecr8tv (Jul 8, 2011)

Did you ever come up with a solution?


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey moorecr8tv,
Thanks for your inquiry. Are you thinking about doing something like this as well?

I did come up with a solution. After doing alot of research, I found great reviews about the Sony SnapLab UP-CR10L. It's VERY easy to use, and doesn't need a computer attached to it to print.

I think I will have double or more clients purchase photos if I print them on-site rather than ordering them after the fact. People get caught up in the moment and have to have one then! I've done the same thing, you're having a great time at some event and I buy something there that I wouldn't have bought if I would've waited.

I am shooting the event this Sunday, July 10th so we will see how it goes! I also shoot weddings, so I'm considering bringing this to the dance and selling photos there too....I haven't tried it yet, and honestly am leaning away from that since it's a plenty long day already, and I don't know how many would really sell at the dance anyway. I may start a new thread on that topic here as well.


----------

